# Bling Basketball Designs



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

AAU / Select Basketball season is coming up. I find that is one of my busiest times of the year. I'm attaching a couple of pics of shirts I did using my KNK. For a few years, I placed all rhinestones by hand and spent hours making shirts. The KNK definitely speeds up the process.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, basketball is a very profitable season

Here's one of my favorites


----------



## vgary (Mar 31, 2010)

Man, you guys are good! Fantastic designs!


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is one I did by hand last year. I am still trying to get it done in ACS, since more folks want it this year.

Something that is working really well is the numbering on the back of the shirt. Last year I offered a small number. This year, I am offering the 5.5" letters. They have the option of one color or 2 colors and they are selling great.


----------



## tshirtjunkie2011 (Mar 17, 2011)

jnpgram -

How do you market your shirts to AAU teams? Just trying to get some ideas?

Thanks,

Ran


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Tricia, that Hawk is awesome!! Once you get it done for ACS, you'll like it even better because the template will make it go much faster


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

These are all great designs. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

Wow, those are all awesome designs!!!


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

tshirtjunkie2011 said:


> jnpgram -
> 
> How do you market your shirts to AAU teams? Just trying to get some ideas?
> 
> Most of the marketing is by word of mouth. My son plays AAU ball, so I wear the shirts to all of his games....and give them to my best friend and her kids to wear to their games.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.

Here are a couple of others I have done by hand and need to design in ACS. My ACS has been a lifesaver......


----------



## JAF (Oct 12, 2008)

I can't imagine hand placing all these stones. Your lines are so straight.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

JAF said:


> I can't imagine hand placing all these stones. Your lines are so straight.


Thanks. It was a challenge....for the EOTO basketball, they ordered about 25 of them. I've been doing shirts for about 5 years and have had my ACS/KNK for about 6 months. I definitely see the difference in my turnaround time.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

i love this design. amazing!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Great work,,, love Basketball season!!!!!!!!!

MMM
Sandy jo


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

All really nice designs....Slick love the lady cats design.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Great designs.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Great work!! I agree, it is really nice work especially done by hand. I started out doing designs by hand to and I am so glad to do the templates now!!


----------



## weprintdotorg (Mar 31, 2011)

jnpgram said:


> Thanks for the compliments.
> 
> Here are a couple of others I have done by hand and need to design in ACS. My ACS has been a lifesaver......


Just out of curiosity, how much would you charge for something like this considering the amount of time involved?


----------



## KK1924 (Dec 9, 2010)

Tricia,

How do you come up with your designs? Do you simply use the existing logo for the team? I just got my first job to do an AAU basketball shirt. They basically want the team logo in rhinestones. They don't have a basketball anywhere in there logo. I thought it would be cool to make an additional shirt for them with a basketball on it with their team name/logo.


----------



## jnpgram (Feb 8, 2009)

KK.....it depends on the team. For some of them - such as the Lady Rohawks , Houston Nets and Next Level Raiders, they wanted their logo and sent me a copy of it. For others, if they aren't very specific, I come up with a design and send it to them. When possible, I try to incorporate a basketball or the wording basketball in the design. Good Luck.


----------

